# How haunted houses work



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It amazes me the amount of material covered on how stuff works dot com.
http://people.howstuffworks.com/haunted-house.htm/printable

Not real informative, but was an interesting read.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that was cool


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. i never realized how much work goes into a haunted house.....this is valuable information for me! thanx!


----------

